# Tribute 550 collected today - problems already



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

We collected our 550 about 3 hours ago, hand over took about 3/4 of an hour, we were shown various things including how the diesel heater works etc.

About 15 miles done on the way home, there was an awful continuous high pitched tone. I went into the rear whilst OH was driving, the noise seemed to be coming from about the toilet area. I did press the blue button of the toilet flush. No water is in the tank, it was emptied out at the dealers. We stopped to fill the diesel tank - it was very low - then a short while later, the high pitched tone thankfully stopped. Is this what happens when the fuel is low? If not, suggestions please.

Another 15 miles to get home, we stopped and there is a fan apparently going, noise coming from the top vent. We have been reading through instruction manuals feverishly, haven't found anything yet. We are waiting to hear from the dealer, unfortunately the man is not available at present. We are wondering if this has to do with the diesel heater.

Help!!

Of note, there is a good rattle coming from the roof window behind the front seats, possible one from the grill pan in the oven - I usually put a tea towel in between and that stops that. Suggestions to stop the roof window rattle appreciated.

For Oldenstar - 
we got mudflaps fitted at the rear of the van, they couldn't put them on the front for some reason. I am sorry I can't tell you the cost as we got them as a freebie because we should have collected the van 2 days ago but there was a problem with the Thatcham 1 burglar alarm.

I am sure we will eventually be pleased with this van,

Jacobite


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry - I don't know how big your van is.

BUT I would have thought ANY motorhome would demand more than a 45minute handover.

I would suggest taking it back to the dealer and arranging a FULL handover (including driving it with them inside for those noises).

You need to find out exactly how everything works and be given manuals for everything (dont just assume they will be there if they say they are).

And as for having no fuel when you buy a van, I think that's just pathetic by the garage.

Maybe the guys who've purchased RVs in the UK will tell us if they got a full tank? - on mine that would have been near £400 - so i would think they could do it on a panel van (no offence meant).

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Jacobite
Can't tell you about the high pitched whine??
Glad to hear it has now stopped.
As for the fan noise I think I have now solved this, courtesy of one chap at the dealers.
First can you hear the noise when the sliding side door is open?
Then check if it is still there when door is closed.
Apparently the open side door blocks the fridge vents and when this happens the fan comes on, making no distinction if the fridge is on or off, or if the ignition is on or off-puzzled me for ages.
Another noise (which could be your first noise I suppose) is the bleeping which occurs when the fresh water tank is nearing empty. This was a nuisance until, courtesy of Grumpyman, I got the switch panel instructions which tell you how to turn it off.
Thanks for the mud flap info-I did get a price for rear flaps as I wanted to protect my new refillable gas connection-I had to sit down for a bit afterwards. £45 plus VAT PER FLAP :roll: :roll: 
As I have now had the van for a couple of months, and 2500 miles, please let me know if I can help with answers. PM me if you like for phone or e-mail.
Overall we are very happy with it, except the stupid bathroom door, and we can live with that.
It has been idle for a couple of weeks now due to new kitchen being fitted (at home not in van) and the ensuing chaos.
Hope some of this helps


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Noise from fridge vents*

Thanks Oldenstar,

your reply relieved us greatly.

We were annoyed that we had to phone the dealer back at 5.20pm - over 2 hours since we had phoned initially - to get an answer to this. We still could not speak to the person we wanted but got an engineer. Why we could not have been put through to this other person in the first place beats me. It certainly would have helped our stress levels.

This information should help everyone, at least with the 550.

He did explain about the fan, same as you. However, he told us that if we are not using it as a motorcaravan, turn off the red isolation lever next to the leisure battery. This still allows the leisure battery to be charged but not used.

My husband has done this, peace, perfect peace, stress gone.

We have also been going through the instruction manuals. Dometic state that fridges should not be installed where doors will be opened in front of the vents??

I have now found that there is no stopper in the toilet sink, we have to have the shower curtain forwarded to us anyway.

Are there meant to be vent covers for the fridge vents?

I also agree that we should have had a bit more diesel in the tank to get us home. There may have been more than we thought and the noise was the water as you say. We did get other freebies, swings and roundabouts maybe. We also got a better freebie with the mudflaps than we thought too!!

Thanks,
jacobite


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Jacobite,
You get a continuous high pitched whine alarm if the water tank is empty.

The loudest fan noise I get is from the heating system and when it is switched off it gets really loud as it clears out the fumes I guess. I have never heard the fridge fan but I have only run it on 240v mains.

Interesting about the mud flaps. I rang Fiat who told me that the Ducato moulded mud flaps will only fit the front because of the conversion. Are the rear ones you have moulded ?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*550 RATTLE*

Hi jacobite 
We have had our 650 for about 6 weeks now,i had a very annoying rattle when we bought our van home,it seemed to be coming from the roof light area,however i traced it to be the two chains on the locker door above the cab.As for high pitched tone noise,a possibility is the valve on the waste water tank has been left open,so when you drive along at certain speeds it allows the wind to come up through the tank and up the plughole.I had this on a previous van.Hope this is of some help to you 
Cheers Lazza


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*mudflaps and whining*

Thanks to everyone who has replied about the whine. The water was emptied before we left the dealer - and the valve was left open., 2 problems solved.

We were told we couldn't get mudflaps on the front, presumably because
of the conversion. The rear mudflaps come down and at the bottom facing the wheel, they have a bit of a curve on them, rather like a soup spoon. I suppose this would mean the water was flung back towards the wheel.

If I can manage to get round to it, I'll take a photograph and try to post it on the site.

We haven't yet started trying to load everything we had in our Autosleeper Trooper into the 550. I don't know how my soup ladle etc. is going to fit in the cutlery drawer 

jacobite


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Mudflaps on Tribute*

Dear Tribute_650,

I will hopefully upload the photos I have taken of the mudflaps.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*mudflaps*

new to this, had another couple of photos to attach


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*battery*

HI

i have just read the tread where u wrote

'However, he told us that if we are not using it as a motorcaravan, turn off the red isolation lever next to the leisure battery. This still allows the leisure battery to be charged but not used.'

I ahve had a problem with the battery in mine running down whilst it is standing in the drive way with everything switched off, I have a 2054 plated trigano and cant remember seeing an isolation switch, as i am totally non mechanical in any way can u describe what this looks like and where it might be, my battery is housed under the front passenger seat.

regards

keith


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: battery*



chopper said:


> can u describe what this looks like
> 
> regards
> 
> keith


Here ->  Battery Switch 

dave

656


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*battery switch*

I am positive i havent got one of them anywhere, where would it be located other than near the battery?


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Keith,
on the 550 & 650 its under the drivers seat (uk spec)

Cheers
P


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Chopper ive last years model 06 the isolation switch is in the door well on the passengers side :lol: :lol:


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*battery*

its not fair, i havent got one boo hoo

mine is the original 54 plate trigano so perhaps they are a later thing

keith


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Keith
Should be on the side of the front passenger seat passenger door side.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*switch*

well ive hunted and i cant find it so i musnt have one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*switch*

could u be more specific

regards


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Keith
Having just replaced my computer have taken a photo of the switch but have no picture editing on this one if you want to send me a email address by pm will send you some photos.
Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Try this


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*switch*

cheers

and no i definitely havnet got one of them as i think even i could find that

oh well

all the best


----------

